# Adding Window to a trailer



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't do it as it really degrades the structural integrity to put one in after the fact which can make your trailer a bit more unsafe.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

You can see the structure difference when you compare identical trailers, one with factory windows and one without. The ones made with windows are more built up than the ones without, the window side has to take more stress from shutting the windows, opening them, etc. There is more bracing on the window trailer.
I would be afraid of buckling the metal, plus leaking also.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

wyoming has a great point...But if you want to install one you will have to get the frame tubing to more or less build a support frame around the window. This would give the over all area more strenght. Personally I would be afriad to do it. I did put pop up vents in a steel trailer I had.But they aren't sressed as much as a window would be....


----------

